# More Pics of Bella's Babies



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Good morning everyone, just thought you would like to see the boys without their coats. They are very cute.

I spent some time on the barn this morning watching and playing with them and noticed that Bella likes one and doesn't like the other two.....hmmmmm. So I dabbed some vanilla extract on all three to see if she will accept the other two. Will keep you posted on that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Awww soooo sweet!!  Congrats!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable....let us know if the vanilla works


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! You may have to hold her a few times per day for them to eat.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, they are cute and sweet too. They call to me everytime I go in the barn. 

I did the vanilla thing but didn't seem to help much. So I tried something else I had read about.

Pee. I collected some pee in a bowl from the boy she likes and spread it all over the other two. Especially around their tail area. This seemed to confuse mom for a while and she seemed a little better to them but it didn't last. I will do that a few times or as long as the timng allows me to collect pee.....lol... I think she will come around though. In the beginning she didn't seem to favor any one particular. Now she does favor the one. So we will see. 

I think when she feels better she will react better. I have been giving her Penn and B vit. shot. She seems to be eating and drinking well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wonder why so many does reject kids? Seems so weird if they are doing well :shrug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great idea Peggy! You can also get some of her bloody discharge & use that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think FF'S have trouble with handling the pain. I also think more than twins are just too rough on their teats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Bella is still not liking the two babies. I will keep trying. She is actually not a first freshener. She is a 3 year old and this is her second kidding. She didn't take for some reason last year. I know that she must feel really bad from the tough labor. So I'll give her a chance. She isn't hurting anyone, just butting them away or biting their tail. Not enough to hurt them. They seem to be getting the idea so stay out of her way. I hold her and let the two nurse. I will try her fluids and maybe her pee....... desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may end up having to bottle feed if nothing works.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are just soooo cute!!!! hope momma decides she loves all her babies soon!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I love those markings ! My Tricky looked just like them when we first brought her home  They are gorgeous ! Hope momma excepts them all , if not , your their new momma


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

They are very cute! And they all look so much alike


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so very cute !


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice words. The boys will be 2 weeks old on Wed. They are so active, driving mom nuts. Mom still only likes one baby. But what I have been doing is hold her several times a day and once in the night so the two can nurse all they want. It works and it is better than bottle feeding them. I tried everything I could think of to get mom to accept them but at least she doesn't hurt them, just doesn't want them near her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you found a solution and everyone is doing well!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are so precious! Just seeing them makes me excited for our kidding time, which is coming up in a few weeks! 

It sounds like you're doing a good job trying to make things work out. Hang in there, it won't last forever.


----------

